# Navigation Chips



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I would not spend money on anything but the Florida Marine Tracks product. Everything you want to know is on their website. 

https://floridamarinetracks.com


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow. In case someone else is looking at a SD map card...its $449 for Florida Marine Tracks or $169 for Navionics. The Florida marine Tracks people actually go to all harbors and areas in Florida to fine tune their chart cards. Navionics seems to uses established charts and satellite overlays. There are some other companies out there making these chips. s a "pro angler" I could see spending 3x the cost to get the best.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Monty said:


> Hi all:
> 
> One card seemed to apply to most of the gulf, another only did part of Florida etc.


I think your screen may be too small for FMT and you would also want to check the refresh rate. If you are just going to offshore wrecks, the Nav is fine.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Appreciate the guidance. Yep, the 5" screen is not what I would have selected. Thanks again.


----------

